# Ente gefischtit



## Solitaer (4. November 2011)

Hi,

Am Dienstag habe ich am See mit Feedermontage eine Ente gefangen. Trotz sofortigen Einholen hat sie es nicht überlebt.

Aber was mache ich mit einer toten Ente. War ein wenig ratlos was ich hätte machen sollen.

Hat jemand schon mal eine Ente gefangen oder hat sich ein Tier mal in der Montage verfangen. 

Was ist zu tun. Gibt es Richtlinien?

Grüße,

Werner


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*

Heiß überbrühen, rupfen, ausnehmenen, waschen, füllen und ab in die Röhre.#6

Zum Wegwerfen isse zu schade.


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*

Passiert leider schon mal !!!!!!
Wie schon gesagt wurde GUTEN HUNGER !!!!!!


Gruß aus Castop#h


----------



## Brummel (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*

@Werner,#h



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Heiß überbrühen, rupfen, ausnehmenen, waschen, füllen und ab in die Röhre.#6
> 
> Zum Wegwerfen isse zu schade.




so seh ichs auch:m, würde nur noch Rotkohl und Klöße hinzufügen:l.

PS: ... und vor allem nicht nach noch mehr "Richtlinien" fragen, wer weiß wer hier alles mitliest und dadurch auf die geniale Idee kommt unseren Regelwust zu erweitern... 


Gruß Torsten


----------



## ToxicToolz (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*

Wildente im Ganzen gebraten auf Mango-Rotkohl mit Brezenfüllung und Holundersauce

Für 4 Personen

Die Wildente rupfen, am besten trocken und gleich nach dem Erlegen. Ausnehmen, auswaschen und anschließend kühlen.
Vier Laugenbrezen vom Vortag in feine Scheiben schneiden, in einer Schüssel mit ¼ Liter lauwarmer Milch übergießen, salzen, pfeffern und mit Muskatnuss würzen. Eine Zwiebel schälen, fein schneiden und in wenig Butter glasig schwitzen.
Jetzt die Zwiebel und zwei Eier zu der Brotmasse geben und mit gehackter Petersilie verfeinern. Nun die Wildente mit der Masse füllen und mit Salz und Pfeffer aus der Mühle würzen.
Die Wildente in einem Bräter von allen Seiten anbraten, Wurzelgemüse zugeben und bei ca. 150 Grad in den Ofen schieben. Während des Bratens mehrmals mit Wildfonds aufgießen. Des öfteren mit Bratensaft übergießen. Bratdauer 60 bis 90 Minuten, je nach Gewicht der Ente. Wenn die Ente weich ist, die Sauce abgießen und den Ofen auf 80 Grad herunterstellen. In der Zwischenzeit 0,5 Liter Rotwein einreduzieren lassen. Die Sauce dazugießen und am Herd weiter köcheln lassen. Nach Belieben Lorbeer, Wacholder und Rosmarin zugeben. Die Sauce abpassieren, mit etwas Schweineblut (gibt es beim Metzger) abbinden und mit Holundergelee oder Holundersirup verfeinern. Die Wildente vorsichtig vierteln. Rotkohl mit frischer gewürfelter Mango und Mangosaft verfeinern und das Ganze mit der Holundersauce anrichten. 

 Juten Hunger 


Gruß Toxe


----------



## siloaffe (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*

*Ich kann mich meinen Vorpostern nur anschließen Lecka Ente*:m 

Lass dich nur nicht erwischen da du bei einen Wildunfall den zuständigen Förster/Jagdpächter infoemieren musst. 

Normaler weise sagen die dann: Kannste se brauchen? dann mim se mit! Jedoch kenne ich nen See da wurden vor etwa 15 Jahren in 2-3 Monaten ca. 30 Enten "ausversehen" gefangen unde da hats dann Anzeigen wegen Wilderei gehagelt........

LG Markus


----------



## nureinangler (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*

Also für diese Ente wird sich die Frage wohl kaum noch stellen, oder verwest das Ding noch vor sich hin.
Ist ja ein paar Tage her 
Auf was beißt so eine Wildente den?
Soll jetzt kein Scherz sein, irgendwie schwer vorstellbar das sie auf nen Futterkorb der irgendwo im Wasser schwimmt beißen, oder war das ein Unfall beim Auswurf?

PS. was hast du den mit der Ente letzten Endes gemacht?:m 


lg nureinangler


----------



## Taxidermist (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*

Rein rechtlich sieht es so aus, dass man in einem solchen Fall den Vogel
nicht mal erlösen darf, da Angler nur dazu befähigt sind Fische zu töten, nicht aber andere Tiere.
Ein Aneignen nach dem verbotenen Töten gilt als Wilderei,weil Aneignungsberechtigt ist nur der Jagdpächter!
In der Praxis ist es ausreichend,wenn man den Vogel nicht einfach befreien kann, so wenn er etwa den Haken geschluckt hat, die Schnur
abschneiden und ihn wieder frei zu lassen.
Auch wenn er dadurch qualvoll sterben wird!
In einem solchen Fall muss man den Jagdpächter informieren, welcher 
verpflichtet ist sich um das Tier zu kümmern.
So sieht jedenfalls die Rechtslage aus, aber wenns keiner sieht, denke
ich kann man guten Apetitt wünschen!
Wenn soetwas allerdings z.b. ein Vogelspanner mitbekommt und zur Anzeige bringt, riskiert man neben einer Strafe auch den Verlust des Angelscheins.

Taxidermist


----------



## Channa_bavaricus (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*

Hi,

[OFFTOPIC] ist doch klar das man mit ner Feedermontage Fe(e)dervieh fängt ;-)  [/OFFTOPIC]

LG Anderl


----------



## Solitaer (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*

Ha, sehr geile Antworten. Habe ich mit gerechnet.

Die Ente ist getaucht und hat den Köder. Mais und Made gefressen. Im Futterkorb war eine Paniermehl, Hanf und Ködermichung.

Das Fieh war leider schon tot als ich sie raus geholt habe.

Aber danke für die Infos. Sehr geile Antworten.


----------



## Fischotte (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*



Solitaer schrieb:


> Ha, sehr geile Antworten. Habe ich mit gerechnet.
> 
> Die Ente ist getaucht und hat den Köder. Mais und Made gefressen. Im Futterkorb war eine Paniermehl, Hanf und Ködermichung.
> 
> ...





PETRI HEIL

würde mich jetzt mal interessieren was mit der ente letzten endes passiert ist?


----------



## Taxidermist (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*



> Die Ente ist getaucht und hat den Köder. Mais und Made gefressen. Im Futterkorb war eine Paniermehl, Hanf und Ködermichung.
> 
> Das Fieh war leider schon tot als ich sie raus geholt habe.



Das auch eine Ente nach ca.2 Minuten ertrinkt, ist klar.
Aber vorher wird sie, selbst mit Futterkörbchen im Anhang, aufgetaucht sein!
Entweder wiegt dein Futterkorb 1Kg, oder du pennst zu viel beim Angeln!
Jeder kann beim Fischen mal einen Vogel haken, ist mir auch schon
mehrmals passiert, aber durch ein bischen Aufpassen, ist dies auch durchaus mal zu vermeiden!
So etwas wird das sowieso schlechte Ansehen der Angler in gewissen Kreisen nur bestätigen.

Taxidermist


----------



## ToxicToolz (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*

Jo also ick muss mich dem Taxidermist mal anschließen, wat hast Du gemacht ey? Die Ente schnappt Deinen Köder und kommt nich mal lebend mehr ans Ufer....??? Dat is echt sehr komisch...... Ick dachte die wäre beim Hakenlösen druff gegangen, wat ick ja noch verstehen könnte. Aber nich mal mehr lebend ans Ufer, lässt Fragen offen....


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*

Bügel auf und eine Zigarettenlänge schlucken gelassen wie früher bei den Hechten.:m


----------



## Solitaer (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das auch eine Ente nach ca.2 Minuten ertrinkt, ist klar.
> Aber vorher wird sie, selbst mit Futterkörbchen im Anhang, aufgetaucht sein!
> Entweder wiegt dein Futterkorb 1Kg, oder du pennst zu viel beim Angeln!
> Jeder kann beim Fischen mal einen Vogel haken, ist mir auch schon
> ...




Nicht immer gleich schießen. Die Feederrute hat sich nur minimal bewegt. Die Ente hat sich wohl im Seegras verfangen und hat nicht an der Hauptschnur gezogen. Es kamen ca. 5 Kilo Seegras mir raus. 

Also nicht immer gleich mit Kanonen auf Spazen schießen.

War nicht meine Schuld. habe an der Feeder nichts bemerkt.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*



> Nicht immer gleich schießen. Die Feederrute  hat sich nur minimal bewegt. Die Ente hat sich wohl im Seegras  verfangen und hat nicht an der Hauptschnur gezogen. Es kamen ca. 5 Kilo  Seegras mir raus.



Dies wäre eine Erklärung!

Taxidermist


----------



## hanzz (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bügel auf und eine Zigarettenlänge schlucken gelassen wie früher bei den Hechten.:m


 
Ich schrei mich weg :m:m:m


Hab auch mal ne Ente gehakt. 

Ich saß auf einem Steg und hatte den Haken schon mit Maden bestückt und war gerad dabei meinen Futterkorb zu befüllen, da hat sich die Ente schon meine Maden am Haken geschnappt.

Da blieb nichts anderes übrig als das Vorfach ganz knapp am Schnabel zu kappen.

Die Ente war natürlich nicht begeistert und ist den ganzen Tag mit nem Haken im Schnabel rumgeschwommen und hat gut Terz gemacht. 

Aber die Ente schwamm am nächsten Tag wieder quitschfidel durchs Wasser, ohne Haken im Maul, hat aber einen Bogen um meinen Platz gemacht.

Die Ente war immer mit einer anderen Ente zusammen und das auch an dem 2. Tag, sodass ich mit Sicherheit sagen kann, dass es sich um die besagte Ente gehandelt hat.

Schnelles Handeln kann hier Entenleben retten.


----------



## Rapfenjäger (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*

Was für eine Ente / Wasservogel war das denn ?
Stockente, Gänsesäger oder was ?
Einige machen es wie alle meine Entchen.
Andere tauchen weite Strecken.
Wenn es denn eine Stockente war, warst Du
unaufmerksam !
Gleichwohl bedingt die Anwesenheit von Federvieh
beim Fischen erhöhte Aufmerksamkeit.

Petri....oder Halali, R.-Jäger


----------



## Syntac (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bügel auf und eine Zigarettenlänge schlucken gelassen wie früher bei den Hechten.:m



LOL 10/10 points^^


----------



## Solitaer (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*

War ne Stockente. Köder lag ca. 4 Meter tief. Hätte nie damit gerechnet das die so tief tauchen.

Zum glück war es kein Schwan


----------



## Channa_bavaricus (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*

HI,

den schwan hätteset wohl an der Rute bemerkt, gäb nen schönen Drill ;-)

LG ANderl


----------



## Daishima (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*

Da die Ente es nun mal nicht überlebt hatte:c,sollte sie dementsprechend verwertet werden.Ich selber hatte mal einen schönen Biss auf toten Köfi.....man hat der vermeindliche Zander Schnur von der Rolle gerissen.
Beim Drill merkte ich aber ganz schnell dass etwas nicht stimmen konnte und sah wenig später einen Haubentaucher 
am anderen Ende der Schnur hängen.Im Gegensatz zur Ente hat er überlebt.Ein Angelkollege hatte mal einen Kormoran gefangen...dieser hatte einen Drilling vom Wobbler im Fuß hängen....dass war ein geiler Drill.....ohne Kescher hätte ich dass Vieh aber nicht angefasst.Auch dieser wurde befreit und freigelassen.


----------



## Solitaer (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*

Bin ja froh das ich das nicht als einziger erlebt hatt sondern das es wohl eher häufiger vorkommt.

War mein erstes selbst erstelltes Feederfutter. Ist wohl fängig


----------



## FisherMan66 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*



Solitaer schrieb:


> Bin ja froh das ich das nicht als einziger erlebt hatt sondern das es wohl eher häufiger vorkommt.
> 
> *War mein erstes selbst erstelltes Feeder-futter*. Ist wohl fängig


 
Na komm, gib es zu - Du hast Lege-Korn aus der Geflügelzucht verwendet


----------



## FisherMan66 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*



Daishima schrieb:


> .......*Ein Angelkollege hatte mal einen Kormoran gefangen*...dieser hatte einen Drilling vom Wobbler im Fuß hängen....dass war ein geiler Drill.....ohne Kescher hätte ich dass Vieh aber nicht angefasst.Auch dieser wurde befreit *und freigelassen*.


 
ohne Worte #d #d #d


----------



## jkc (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Rein rechtlich sieht es so aus, dass man in einem solchen Fall den Vogel
> nicht mal erlösen darf, ...




Hi, woher leitet sich das ab? Ich sehe das nämlich anders. Das Tierschutzgesetz sagt dazu, dass nur Leute Tiere töten dürfen, die wissen wie es geht und können, mehr nicht.

§4
http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tierschg/BJNR012770972.html#BJNR012770972BJNG000103377

Grüße  JK


----------



## Fischotte (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*

*@Solitaer*

und was ist am ende mit der ente passiert?
haste gefuttert oder einfach liegen gelassen, oder irgendwo verbuddelt?


----------



## Jungangler97 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wenn soetwas allerdings z.b. ein Vogelspanner mitbekommt und zur Anzeige bringt, riskiert man neben einer Strafe auch den Verlust des Angelscheins.



Ich denke mal mit "Vogelspanner" sind Ornithologen wie mich gemeint.
Als Anmerkung: Nicht alle "Vogelspanner" sind herzlose Wesen. Wenn die Ente sowieso nicht überleben würde, sie tiergerecht behandelt wird und der Angler nichts dafür konnte, wird wohl kaum ein Ornithologe Anzeige erstatten wenn die Ente vom Leider erlöst wird und gefuttert wird.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*

Es gibt immer solche und solche.
Wenn plötzlich so einer mit dem Fernglas aus`m Unterholz auftaucht erinnert er schon an einen Spanner oder höchstens Onaniethologe.|supergri


#h


----------



## siloaffe (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es gibt immer solche und solche.
> Wenn plötzlich so einer mit dem Fernglas aus`m Unterholz auftaucht erinnert er schon an einen Spanner oder höchstens Onaniethologe.|supergri
> 
> 
> #h




Nä wat seid ihr Banane:m


----------



## Domi_Hunter (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*

Kumpel von mir hat auch mal n Vogel gehackt, der sich den Köder nich im Wurf schnappte.. Vorfach ausgehängt und fertig. Die schwimmt bis heute noch mit dem Vorfach rum..


----------



## gründler (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> *Rein rechtlich sieht es so aus, dass man in einem solchen Fall den Vogel*
> *nicht mal erlösen darf, da Angler nur dazu befähigt sind Fische zu töten, nicht aber andere Tiere.*
> *Ein Aneignen nach dem verbotenen Töten gilt als Wilderei,weil Aneignungsberechtigt ist nur der Jagdpächter!*
> In der Praxis ist es ausreichend,wenn man den Vogel nicht einfach befreien kann, so wenn er etwa den Haken geschluckt hat, die Schnur
> ...


 

#6#6#6#6#6

Ich wollte nicht drauf antworten,sonst kommen wieder die besserwisser.


|wavey:


----------



## daci7 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wenn soetwas allerdings z.b. ein Vogelspanner mitbekommt und zur Anzeige bringt, riskiert man neben einer Strafe auch den Verlust des Angelscheins.
> 
> Taxidermist



Ich glaube die "Vogelspanner" stellen die kleinere Gefahr dar ... hier in Berlin sind es in erster Linie die Omis, die seit Jahren das Federvieh füttern und bei denen jedes Küken nen Namen hat - wenn du dann Sissi am Haken hast: Gute Nacht :m


----------



## gründler (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*

Ach nochwas,Enten können bis zu 1 Std unter Wasser bleiben ohne zu ertrinken,was sie meist tun wenn sie geflügelt...... sind und der Hund sie sucht,sie Panik haben etc.

Sie beißen sich dann an Ästen Schilf...fest.

#h


----------



## Franky (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*



gründler schrieb:


> [..]was sie meist tun wenn sie geflügelt...... sind [..]
> 
> #h



Heisst das nicht "gevögelt werden" #c|kopfkrat


----------



## daci7 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*



gründler schrieb:


> Ach nochwas,Enten können bis zu 1 Std unter Wasser bleiben ohne zu ertrinken,was sie meist tun wenn sie geflügelt...... sind und der Hund sie sucht,sie Panik haben etc.
> 
> Sie beißen sich dann an Ästen Schilf...fest.
> 
> #h


Vielleicht hat er die berühmte Zigarettenschachtellänge gewartet?! |supergri


----------



## gründler (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*



Franky schrieb:


> Heisst das nicht "gevögelt werden" #c|kopfkrat


 

Ja auch  Ist nur ne andere Disziplin |rolleyes


Geflügelt = Angeschossene Ente.


#h


----------



## gründler (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*



daci7 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er die berühmte Zigarettenschachtellänge gewartet?! |supergri


 
Denke eher an einen Shocktod,der nicht selten vorkommt gerade bei Wild.

Einige Kreaturen im Jagdlichen sterben nicht nur am Schuß selbst,sondern am Shock was besonders oft bei Schrot vorkommt.

Oder er wird ausgelöst durch Autos Angler Flugzeuge.....usw.

Aber auch Flintenlaufgeschoße........ die nur einen ganz kleinen Streifschuß hinterlassen können zum sofortigen Shocktod führen,auch beim Menschen.

Langes Thema ganz langes.....


|wavey:


----------



## hanzz (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*



gründler schrieb:


> Geflügelt = Angeschossene Ente.
> 
> 
> #h


 

Kannste das bitte mal transportieren ?

Geflügelt = Angeschossene Ente

Gevögelt = ??

|supergri


----------



## jkc (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*

Hi, Gründler, vielleicht könntest Du mir dann meine oben gestellte Frage beantworten?|wavey:

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## gründler (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*



hanzz schrieb:


> Kannste das bitte mal transportieren ?
> 
> Geflügelt = Angeschossene Ente
> 
> ...


 

Gevögelt = Erpel Römert Ente 

Oder auch Franky ist evtl.Geil und Willig,weil freitag ist und er sich im Kopf schon auf nachher freut und dieses anderen durch die Blume mitteilt.|rolleyes:m|supergri|supergri|supergri

Bitte nicht Pertsönlich nehmen franky 

|wavey:


----------



## gründler (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*

Zum erlösen wird wohl niemand was sagen wenn sie nicht mehr überlebensfähig ist.

Aber selbst die Polizei darf beio einem Autounfall mit Wild Rechtlich kein Wild erschiessen,wenn sie es machen sagt keiner was,aber Rechtlich darf es nur der Jagdpächter.

Ähnlich im fall hier,es wird niemand was sagen bei ner Ente aber Rechtlich darf sie nur der Jagpächter erlösen das stimmt schon so,wenn es da einen Jagdpächter gibt,weil dann ist es sein Wild was da rumfliegt......

Ist auch nen langes thema,wo kein klager da kein Richter......aber wie Jürgen schon sagte Rechtlich darf keiner Wildtiere töten,nur leute mit Erlaubniss.


So leute will los ins Revier,bin heute Nacht evtl.wieder da,die Sauen warten 

|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*

Waidmanns Heil!

Und vergiss die Flasche mit dem Hirschkopf drauf nicht.:m


----------



## jkc (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*

Hi, wie gesagt, im Tierschutzgesetz habe ich dazu nichts gefunden, auch die Tierschutz- Schlachtverordnung sagt dazu nichts, da sie auf diesen Fall gar nicht anzuwenden ist. 
Also steht für mich immer noch die Frage nach der rechlichen, belegbaren Grundlage für die Aussage, "das verletzte Tier darf nur von einem Jäger getötet werden" im Raum.

Grüße JK


----------



## Breamhunter (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*



hanzz schrieb:


> Geflügelt = Angeschossene Ente
> 
> Gevögelt = ??






Domi_Hunter schrieb:


> Kumpel von mir hat auch mal n Vogel gehackt



So vielleicht ?


----------



## u-see fischer (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Rein rechtlich sieht es so aus, dass man in einem solchen Fall den Vogel
> nicht mal erlösen darf, da Angler nur dazu befähigt sind Fische zu töten, nicht aber andere Tiere.
> Ein Aneignen nach dem verbotenen Töten gilt als Wilderei,weil Aneignungsberechtigt ist nur der Jagdpächter!



Das man sich die Ente nicht aneignen darf ist klar, wie das mit dem Töten aussieht nicht.
Ein Kleingärtner der in seiner Gartenanlage Enten und manchmal auch Stallhasen hält, tötet diese doch auch. Er wird den Tieren bestimmt keine Witze erzählen und warten bis die sich totgelacht haben. 
Welche Befugnisse benötigt dann dieser Kleingärtner zum seine Tiere zu töten? #c


----------



## ToxicToolz (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Das man sich die Ente nicht aneignen darf ist klar, wie das mit dem Töten aussieht nicht.
> Ein Kleingärtner der in seiner Gartenanlage Enten und manchmal auch Stallhasen hält, tötet diese doch auch. Er wird den Tieren bestimmt keine Witze erzählen und warten bis die sich totgelacht haben.
> Welche Befugnisse benötigt dann dieser Kleingärtner zum seine Tiere zu töten? #c




Wat is nun los? In Taxidermist seinem Posting geht es "rein" um Wildtiere, nicht um Viehzeug wat sich nen kleiner HinterhofGärtner selbst zum Weihnachtsfuttern gekauft hat. Locker bleiben und genau lesen eh man hier anfängt Aussagen eckig zu schleifen.


Gruß Toxe


----------



## u-see fischer (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Wat is nun los? In Taxidermist seinem Posting geht es "rein" um Wildtiere, nicht um Viehzeug wat sich nen kleiner HinterhofGärtner selbst zum Weihnachtsfuttern gekauft hat. Locker bleiben und genau lesen eh man hier anfängt Aussagen eckig zu schleifen.
> 
> 
> Gruß Toxe



Welche Laus ist Dir den über die Leber gelaufen?

Habe doch einfach nur gefragt, ev. habe ich falsch gedacht bzw. das Töten der Tiere nicht ausschließlich auf Wildtiere bezogen.

Aber danke, jetzt ist klar.


----------



## marcus7 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*



Daishima schrieb:


> Ein Angelkollege hatte mal einen Kormoran gefangen...dieser hatte einen Drilling vom Wobbler im Fuß hängen....dass war ein geiler Drill.....ohne Kescher hätte ich dass Vieh aber nicht angefasst.Auch dieser wurde befreit und freigelassen.



Dito,

ich habe ihn aber nicht freigelassen|supergri


----------



## Taxidermist (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*



> Welche Befugnisse benötigt dann dieser Kleingärtner zum seine Tiere zu töten?



@U-see fischer
Noch keine, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass wird in Bürokratie-Tierschützer-Deutschland, auch in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft kommen!
Ich kann auch verstehen, dass es dir unsinnig erscheint (mir auch), mit einem offensichtlich zum (qualvollen) Sterben verurteilten Vogel, nicht kurzen Prozess machen zu dürfen.



> Das Töten von jagdbaren Tieren stellt einen unerlaubten Eingriff in  fremdes Jagdrecht dar, wenn man nicht der Jagdausübungsberechtigte ist  oder seine Erlaubnis hat. Dafür muss man kein Jäger sein, man muss nur  die erforderlichen Fähigkeiten haben. Übrigens darf auch ein Jäger nicht  ohne weiteres ein Tier in einem fremden Revier töten.



Genau so ist es hundertprozentig richtig und diese Befähigung(nachweis) hat ein normaler Angler nun mal nicht.
Vor kurzem habe ich den Sachkundenachweis zur Haltung und Handel
mit Süsswasserfischen gemacht,weil ich in einer Baumarktkette die Aquaristik betreiben sollte.
Dabei wurden wir genauestens in die Tierschutzgesetzgebung eingewiesen, wobei wir außdrücklich darauf hingewiesen wurden, dass zum töten eines Wirbeltieres, in jedem Fall ein Befähigungsnachweis (nicht etwa Befähigung) vorhanden sein muss.
Diesen hat z.B. ein Jäger durch Ablegen einer Jagdscheinprüfung, oder etwa ein Metzger, ein Angler ebenso, aber eben nur auf Fische bezogen und nicht etwa auf jagdbares Wild.
So hat z.B. ein normaler Aquarianer mit seinem kranken Goldfisch einen
Tierarzt aufzusuchen!
Und der mit Sachkundenachweis, kann diesen von seinem Leiden erlösen,
in dem er diesen zunächst mit Nelkenöl betäubt und anschließend mittels
Herz/Kiemenstich ins Jenseits befördert.
Dass ist genau so definiert und leider kein Witz!

Taxidermist


----------



## Jose (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*

finde ich völlig richtig.
wo kämem wir sonst hin?
wir wären dann wie die wilden.
ohne bürokratie, ohne vdsfdavven,  
...einfach glücklich und selbstverantwortlich.

geht gar nicht, bricht ja alles zusammen sonst.
wem das nicht passt, der sollte nicht angeln gehen, sondern politiker werden: da wird kein befähigungsnachweis verlangt.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*



> geht gar nicht, bricht ja alles zusammen sonst.
> wem das nicht passt, der sollte nicht angeln gehen, sondern politiker werden: da wird kein befähigungsnachweis verlangt.



Frei nach Fazebook, Gefällt mir!

Taxidermist


----------



## kati48268 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*



Jose schrieb:


> ... sondern politiker werden: da wird kein befähigungsnachweis verlangt.


aber hier und da 'ne Doktorarbeit :q



gründler schrieb:


> ...
> So leute will los ins Revier,bin heute Nacht evtl.wieder da,die Sauen warten


Das sag ich auch immer, wenn ich in die Disco gehe. Meinst du doch auch, Gründler, oder? Heißt es dann aber nicht lieber 'Ferkel' anstatt 'Sauen'? Du hast ja einen Umgangston... #d


----------



## Brummel (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*

Super Idee mit dem Doktortitel, ich lade mir dann einen in "Entomologie" runter, hoffe daß ich dann auch legal Enten angeln darf:q.
Aber ernsthaft, es ist doch irgendwie seltsam von welchen Leuten unser aller Leben tagtäglich maßgeblich beeinflußt werden kann, die paar "Strolche" die bis jetzt beim Abkupfern erwischt worden sind stellen doch nicht mal die Spitze des Eisberges dar.|kopfkrat
Schon anstrengend die passenden Worte zu finden ohne eine Sperre zu riskieren:q.
Was solls, ich schmeiß jetzt erstmal 2 Entenkeulen aufs Blech (aus Omas Stall, nicht "gehakt":m).


----------



## jkc (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> ... dass zum töten eines Wirbeltieres, in jedem Fall ein Befähigungsnachweis (nicht etwa Befähigung) vorhanden sein muss.
> ...



Danke erst mal für die Antworten, aber wo genau steht das, dass das auch für Privatpersonen gilt und nicht nur für Berufsausübende wie die Tierschutz-/Schlachtverordnung  sagt?: #c 

*§ 4 Sachkunde*

  (1) Wer Tiere betreut,  ruhigstellt, betäubt, schlachtet oder tötet, muß über die hierfür  notwendigen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten (Sachkunde) verfügen.
(2)  Einhufer, Wiederkäuer, Schweine, Kaninchen oder Geflügel darf im Rahmen  seiner beruflichen Tätigkeit nur schlachten oder im Zusammenhang  hiermit ruhigstellen oder betäuben, wer im Besitz einer gültigen  Bescheinigung der zuständigen Behörde oder der sonst nach Landesrecht  beauftragten Stelle (zuständige Stelle) über seine Sachkunde  (Sachkundebescheinigung) ist.

Grüße JK


----------



## Fischhaker (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*



Brummel schrieb:


> @Werner,#h
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab hunger!|muahah:


----------



## gründler (4. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das sag ich auch immer, wenn ich in die Disco gehe. Meinst du doch auch, Gründler, oder? Heißt es dann aber nicht lieber 'Ferkel' anstatt 'Sauen'? Du hast ja einen Umgangston... #d


 
So zurück,der Mond verschwindet hinter Wolken,Sauen gabs keine nur Rehwild und Hasen im Anblick,aber die wurden nach dem beobachten durchs Glas wieder in ihr element entlassen . 

Disco???? Wat is dat,schon lange lange her wo ich da drin wahr.

Sauen dat heißt Sauen :m

Obwohl wenn ich mir so Europa anschaue,gibt da auch einige Ferkel sowie Überläufer,Frischlinge die nicht lange überleben und Sauen die sich alles erlauben dürfen.

Ansonsten wurd hier ja schon alles gesagt zum Jagdrecht töten...etc.

Zum töten von Haustieren wie Enten Huhn.....Stufe 1 und 2 sind schon durchgeboxt worden (Eu),Stufe 3 kommt in Zukunft und wird wieder für neuen Zündstoff sorgen und Geld kosten.

Aber naja anderes thema,kann man auch über googel alles nachlesen.



|wavey:


----------



## Taxidermist (5. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*

@jkc

So ich habe dies für dich gegoogelt
http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tierschg/BJNR012770972.html#BJNR012770972BJNG000303377

TierSchGAusfertigungsdatum: 24.07.1972
 Vollzitat:
"Tierschutzgesetz  in der Fassung der Bekanntmachung vom 18. Mai 2006 (BGBl. I S. 1206,  1313), das zuletzt durch Artikel 20 des Gesetzes vom 9. Dezember 2010  (BGBl. I S. 1934) geändert worden ist"



> *Dritter Abschnitt
> Töten von Tieren*
> *
> § 4 *
> ...


So und diese Kenntnisse/Fähigkeiten wirst du im Zweifelsfall nachweisen müssen!
Spätestes wenn die Omi dem Richter schildert wie furchtbar,langanhaltend das Entchen noch geschrien hat, als du mit deinem Messer an ihm rumgesägt hast.
Ich halte die meisten Angler/Menschen für schlicht unfähig, einen Warmblüter auch nur einigermaßen fachgerecht zu töten, soll nicht heißen, dass sie son Tier nicht irgendwie tot kriegen!
Die meisten haben sowas auch noch nie gemacht, woher sollen sie dass
auch können?
Guck dich doch hier im Board mal um, wieviele Weichgespülte unterwegs sind, die schon nen Moralischen kriegen, wenn es darum geht ihre kaltblütigen Fische abzuschlagen und damit schon verunsichert/überfordert sind!

Taxidermist


----------



## kati48268 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*

Es ist nach 12, die Kiddis liegen im Bett (& surfen mit dem eifon auf Pornoseiten), da darf ich so was jetzt schreiben:
ein älterer Kollege hat mir mal erzählt, wie sie früher gezielt auf Enten gefischt haben.
Stein mit Schnur ins Wasser , Brot auf den Haken und aufsteigen lassen, bis kurz unter die Wasseroberfläche. Ente steckt den Kopp ins Wasser und... kann anschließend wie 'ne Möhre gepflückt werden.
Ich muss ihn wohl so |bigeyes angeguckt haben, so hat er gelacht.


----------



## Taxidermist (5. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*



> ein älterer Kollege hat mir mal erzählt, wie sie früher gezielt auf Enten gefischt haben.
> Stein mit Schnur ins Wasser , Brot auf den Haken  und aufsteigen lassen, bis kurz unter die Wasseroberfläche. Ente steckt  den Kopp ins Wasser und... kann anschließend wie 'ne Möhre gepflückt  werden.



Au,scheixe, dass halt ich für absolut glaubwürdig.
Da kenne ich auch noch son paar Beschaffungsgeschichten, wo ein Jennerwein wie ein Lehrling aussehen würde.
Will und darf ich aber nicht posten!

Taxidermist


----------



## daci7 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*



Brummel schrieb:


> Super Idee mit dem Doktortitel, ich lade mir dann einen in "Entomologie" runter, hoffe daß ich dann auch legal Enten angeln darf:q.


Hui - ich muss betrunken sein. 
Weißt du wie lange ich gebraucht habe um den Witz zu verstehen und zu kapieren, dass es nicht um Insekten geht ...


----------



## Stralsund (5. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*



gründler schrieb:


> Ach nochwas,Enten können bis zu 1 Std unter Wasser bleiben ohne zu ertrinken,was sie meist tun wenn sie geflügelt...... sind und der Hund sie sucht,sie Panik haben etc.
> 
> Sie beißen sich dann an Ästen Schilf...fest.
> 
> #h



1 Stunde unter Wasser? Bei euch haben die Enten wohl Kiemen? Da hat der gründler im Biologieunterricht wohl nicht aufgepasst. Eine Stunde schafft ja mancher Wal nicht. 
(In der Literatur wird meist maximal 1min maximale Tauchzeit angegeben).

Also dass eine Ente in 4m Tiefe noch deinen Haken erwischt. Respekt! #6 Ich hatte letztens einen Schwan in der Schnur. Ist aber Gott sei Dank nach 20m wieder abgegangen, sonst hätte ich auf der Mole auch nicht gewusst, was ich machen soll.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (5. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Dito,
> 
> ich habe ihn aber nicht freigelassen|supergri



So so, du und dein neuer Gehilfe wart das also mit dem Boot neulich in der TV Reportage... Hab mich schon gewundert warum du das angeln aufgegeben hast. ;+



Domi_Hunter schrieb:


> Kumpel von mir hat auch mal n Vogel gehackt,



Wenn er sie "_gehackt_" hat dann
- ist sie entweder tot, dann erübrigt sich das lösen vom Haken;

oder

-  du hast mit "_gehackt"_ eine umgangssprachliche Bezeichnung für "gepoppt" gemeint... dann müßte man die Ente von was anderem lösen..:q

Oder hast du "gehakt" gemeint? Kommt von Angelhaken#6



Domi_Hunter schrieb:


> Vorfach ausgehängt und  fertig. Die schwimmt bis heute noch mit dem Vorfach rum..



Und hier werde ich grantig! Wenn man das Vieh schon in der Hand hat, dann schneidet man das Vorfach so knapp wie möglich am Haken ab und lässt das arme Tier nicht mit 40cm Nylonschnur rumpaddeln


----------



## Daishima (5. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Dito,
> 
> ich habe ihn aber nicht freigelassen|supergri


 
und,wie hat er geschmeckt?|supergri


----------



## Barschjäger72 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*

Hallo ich kann nur warnen eine so gefangene Ente mit zu nehmen es gilt in jedem Fall als Wilderei.Ob sie nun schon tot am Haken war oder nicht spielt vor dem Gesetz keine Rolle.
Es ist ja auch verboten ein an oder tot gefahrens stück (Wild) mit zunehmen.
MFg aus ST


----------



## gründler (5. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*



Stralsund schrieb:


> 1 Stunde unter Wasser? Bei euch haben die Enten wohl Kiemen? Da hat der gründler im Biologieunterricht wohl nicht aufgepasst. Eine Stunde schafft ja mancher Wal nicht.
> (In der Literatur wird meist maximal 1min maximale Tauchzeit angegeben).
> 
> .


 
Moin


Deine Literatur kann schreiben was sie möchte,wenn ich fast 1 Stunde warten muss bis sie auftaucht und der Hund wieder angesetzt werden kann,glaub ich nicht was da geschrieben steht,sondern was ich schon öfter in real erlebt habe.

Es ging um geflügelte unter Shock stehende...und da hab ich schon öfter länger warten müssen.Da können die schreiben was sie wollen.

Und was man in der Schule lernt muss nicht immer zwangsläufig richtig sein.

Nen halbes Jahrhundert Jagd spricht da mehr Bände als jedes Buch Lehrer......

Ich weiß glaubig am besten wie oft ich schon mit dem Hund am Wasser stand und gewartet habe,jedenfalls viel viel länger als 1min.

Sie verbeissen sich ja unter Wasser,manche sagen ist ne art starre unter Wasser,fakt ist sie können ohne Probleme 30 -45min unter Wasser bleiben,um dann wie nen korken mit einem bluuuub aufzutauchen.

Aber jeder soll das glauben was er meint glauben zu wollen,ich glaube das was ich täglich erlebe nicht was Lehrer Lampe sagt.

#h


----------



## Siever (5. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*

@Taxidermist: einige Angler sind ja anscheinend trotz erfolgreich abgelegter Fischereiprüfung nicht mal in der Lage, einen Fisch vernünftig zu töten. Schau dich z.B. mal an Forellenteichen um. Da kommen viele Fische nur betäubt in die Tüte (ob die dann länger frisch sind...). 

Ich habe mal einen Schwan gehakt. Ist im Drill direkt abgerissen. Der hatte dann 10m Schnur inklusive Haken am Fuß. Nach kurzer Zeit zog der auch Stöcke usw. mit. Hab ihn dann mit Frolic aufs Land gelockt, bin auf die Schnur getreten und bin so nah ich konnte an den Schwan dran. Dann habe ich die Schnur auf wenige Zentimeter gekappt.

Hätte ich den Eindruck gehabt, dass das Vieh verrecken müsste, hätte ich es auch schnellstmöglich getötet. Ob es sachgerecht gewesen wäre; keine Ahnung?! Habs noch nie macht. Knüppel drauf und Kopf ab, oder so#c. Aber wenn keiner zusieht und ich gerade nicht die Telefonnummer vom Jagdberechtigten zur Hand habe, muss ich wohl die Verantwortung für mein selbstverschuldetes Problem übernehmen.


----------



## marcus7 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> So so, du und dein neuer Gehilfe wart das also mit dem Boot neulich in der TV Reportage... Hab mich schon gewundert warum du das angeln aufgegeben hast. ;+




Den hab ich jetzt nicht geschnallt, Asphalt?!

Bitte erklären ;-)


----------



## siloaffe (5. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*

marcus7 	 		*AW: Ente gefischtit*
 		 	Zitat:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Zitat von *asphaltmonster* 

 
_So so, du und dein neuer Gehilfe  wart das also mit dem Boot neulich in der TV Reportage... Hab mich schon  gewundert warum du das angeln aufgegeben hast. ;+
_


Den hab ich jetzt nicht geschnallt, Asphalt?!

Bitte erklären ;-)

*

Hey Marcus7*

Ich denke da kann ich dir auf die Sprünge helfen 

Vor kurzem kam ein Bericht im Tv und das Viedeo machte auch hier im Board die Runde. Es ging um das Angeln mit nem Abgerichteten Kormoran....... 
Guckst du hier ab Min. 3:50 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMDpV0wFy34 


LG Markus


----------



## Jungangler97 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*

Irgendwo wurde ja noch gefragt, wie tief Enten tauchen können.

Das weiß keiner genau. Fakt ist, das Haubentaucher schon in über 20m Tiefe in Fischernetzen gefunden wurden, Kormorane sogar noch tiefer.


----------



## Taxidermist (5. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*



> Irgendwo wurde ja noch gefragt, wie tief Enten tauchen können.


Das ist ja mal ne sehr pauschale Fragestellung, was denn für Enten?
Ich schreib mal ein paar auf, wobei man noch Tauchenten und Schwimmenten unterscheiden sollte.
Der zoologische Unterschied grob darin besteht, wie tief der Körper bei normaler Schwimmhaltung im Wasser liegt.

Schwimmente: Schwanzfedern deutlich über der Wasseroberfläche,gründelnd Nahrungssuchend, hauptsächlich vegetarisch
z.B. Stockente,Tafelente,Löffelente,Kolbenente

Tauchente: Schwanzfedern direkt auf der Oberfläche,tauchend Nahrungssuchend, fast immer Muschelfresser
z.B. Reiherente,Moorente,Spiesente,Eiderente

Zur Tiefe, eine Reiherente schaft etwa 15m und eine Eiderente wird so bei
30-40m liegen, wobei ich glaube für eine Stockente wird so bei 4-6 m
Schluß sein!

Taxidermist


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (5. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*

Leute, ihr seit der Wahnsinn. Hüüüperlustig. 
Hatte heute beim Spinfischen auch etwas Bedenken wegen der neugierigen Haubentaucher... Naja, im Fall der Fälle wäre ich wenigstens nicht als Schneider nach Hause gegangen#q


----------



## marcus7 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*



siloaffe schrieb:


> marcus7              *AW: Ente gefischtit*
> Zitat:
> Zitat von *asphaltmonster*
> 
> ...




Ah jetzt ja... 
Merci!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (6. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*

Und erst diese kleidsame Jacke... Was das ein Rindvieh das sich verhakt hatte und auch nicht wieder "releast" wurde?


----------



## Jungangler97 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal ne sehr pauschale Fragestellung, was denn für Enten?
> Ich schreib mal ein paar auf, wobei man noch Tauchenten und Schwimmenten unterscheiden sollte.
> Der zoologische Unterschied grob darin besteht, wie tief der Körper bei normaler Schwimmhaltung im Wasser liegt.
> 
> ...




Das ist jemand ornihtologisch ziemlich bewandert! Respekt!
Auf diese Umstände wollte ich nicht eingehen, da ich dachte für die meisten Angler ist eine Ente eben eine Ente. 

Vor einer Eiderente muss man sich aber kaum fürchten, denn die erscheinen nur ausnahmsweise im Binnenland.


----------



## Rapfenjäger (8. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*

Habe gerade mal wg. Stockenten gegoogelt.
Die schreiben so Zeug wie: Stockenten suchen ihre Nahrung nur bis zu 1/2 m Tiefe. So mit Köpfchen in das Wasser, Schwänzchen und so. Das sind immerhin ca. 50cm.|bigeyes
Aber da scheint es auch noch Tauchenten zu geben.
Vielleicht sollte man mal einen "Vogelspanner" fragen.:q
Auch mal an die Geniessbarkeit denken.
Petri...,R.-J.


----------



## hecht fan (12. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @jkc
> 
> So ich habe dies für dich gegoogelt
> http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tierschg/BJNR012770972.html#BJNR012770972BJNG000303377
> ...




ganz einfach,eins mit dem fischtöter auf den kopf u. halsumdrehen|smash:


----------



## Angler 212 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*

da sollte man doch mal bei 11880 nachfragen


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*

Servus!

Was hier über die gesetzlichen Regelungen geschrieben worden ist, ist schon richtig.

Aber hier gilt etwas ganz anderes:

Der "außergesetzliche Notstand"

Wenn, durch einen Unfall, ein Tier schwer verletzt wird, darf jeder es, mit dem geeignetsten ihm zu Verfügung stehenden Mittel, unverzüglich, von seinen Leiden erlösen!

 Weiß nicht, ob das die korrekte juristische Formulierung ist, stimmt aber sinngemäß.

Das war das Fazit eines Fachanwalts für Jagdrecht, in einer Diskussion, ob ein Jäger, bei einem Unfall im fremden Revier, die Waffe verwenden darf oder nicht.

Das darf er!
Leider glauben die meisten Jäger nämlich, dies nicht zu dürfen und damit den Jagdschein zu gefährden.

Und das ist falsch!!!

Genaugenommen bin ich als Jäger sogar dazu verpflichtet zu handeln, wenn ich z.B. zu zufällig zu einen Unfall komme, da ich die "nötigen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten" habe.

Und zur Not darf jeder ein angefahrenes Reh z.B. mit dem Wagenheber erlösen, wenn er es sich den zutraut...

:mOder eben der Ente den Hals umdrehen...

Aber das alles gilt, w.g. NUR, wenn es "unverhältnissmäßig lange" dauern würde, den korrekten Weg zu gehen.

In der Praxis heißt das also, das wir fast immer handeln dürfen.
:m Weil es schneller geht, einer Ente den Hals umzudrehen, als dem Beamten in der Leitdienststelle zu erklären, warum man überhaupt angerufen hat...

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*

Nur für den Fall, dass wirklich mal jemand in die Verlegenheit kommen sollte eine Ente o.ä. erlösen zu müssen.

Den Vogl mit der einen Hand am Halsansatz um den Hals fassen. Direkt unterhalb des Kopfes den Hals von oben zwischen Zeigefinger und Mittelfinger der anderen Hand nehmen. Der Kopf liegt nun in der Handinnenfläche. 

Kräftig zudrücken und gleichzeitig mit einem entschlossenen Ruck den Kopf vom Hals trennen. 
Hört sich grausam an, geht aber leicht und vor allem Blitzschnell. 

Bitte nicht mit nem Messer rumforkeln oder versuchen, das Tier mit einem Knüppel zu erschlagen. Das geht meist in die Hose, genauso wie der Versuch " den Hals umzudrehen".


----------



## Kretzer83 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> :mOder eben der Ente den Hals umdrehen...
> 
> 
> Nachtschwärmer78



Aber aufpassen, die reißen unwarscheinlich leicht ab!


----------



## pike-81 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Ente gefischtit*

Moinsen!
Mein Bruder hatte mal an einem belebten See eine Stockente auf Mais!
Heftiger Drill, teils in der Luft.
Wir waren schon ziemlich geschockt. Und vor den vielen Touristen kam das auch nicht gut.
Zum Glück konnten wir sie befreien. Der Haken saß nur vorne im Schnabel.
Sowas kann passieren. Kommt glücklicherweise nicht allzu häufig vor.
Drastischere Auswirkungen hat Müll. Plastikringe und Schnurreste sind echt übel...
Petri


----------

